# Lesath game type zum Strandspinnfischen??



## Jürgen D. (7. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ich fahre im Sommer nach Kenia(Malindi).Dafür brauche ich noch eine Rute um vom Strand aus mit Oberflächenködern oder ähnlichen zu fischen.Was meint ihr,ist die Lesath(120gWurfgewicht),hierfür geeignet?


----------



## BILLFISH (7. März 2009)

*AW: Lesath game type zum Strandspinnfischen??*

Ist ein bischen hoch, das WG,oder? Auser vielleicht für große Popper o.ä.
Mit welchen Ködern angelst Du?Gewicht e.t.c.

Gamakatsu Cheetah 335cm 10-60gr oder 20-100 würde ich dir empfehlen,wigen nur 210 bzw. 250 gr. brauchst aber die passende salzwasserfeste Spinnrolle 4000 o. 5000 g Schnurfass. +höhere Übersetzung sowie für die kleinen Rutenringe das Aufspulsystem.

Die schwerere Rute geht auch gut mit Zockern,Jigs.
gruß


----------



## perez (7. März 2009)

*AW: Lesath game type zum Strandspinnfischen??*

Hello,
Auch ich fliege im sommer wieder dahin, und will unbedingt von strand aus ein fisch fangen.
Schon viel mal dort #q versucht zu fischen und das grosste problem war nicht welche angel aber WO kan mann dort uberhaupt fischen.
Links von die pier bis die mundung von Sabaki-river ist einen schoenen strand von +- 8 km ohne rif vor die nase, also eintritt frei fur fische....
Und rechts von die pier, fur 10 km oder noch mehr sogar steht auf 200m und 500m eine riffkante, wo das wasser sehr flach ist davor.
So habe ich mehrere kilometer kuste abgelaufen mit kein biss, auf grund mit brandungsrute von strand aus, nur kleine welse die aus den fluss abgehauen sind, und mal eine roggen von 8 kg ,obwohl ich bekannten habe die in Malindi kleine Giant Trevallys von 4-5 kg , doch auchmal einen von 20 kg, und kleine Jacks 2-3 kg, gefangen haben mit tintenfisch auf grund, aber nur von november bis anfang marz.
Im sommer sind die wellen hoch und der wind stark, genau in die fresse, wie wir sagen, ganz anderes wetter denn.
Vielleicht andere dorfe oder reviere in die nahe suhen, aber ohne richtige ahnung und transport, oder hilfe schwer zu finden.:c
Und wann hatt mann die besten chansen? Bei hochwasser, niedrigen wasser?;+
Welche koder will mann benutzen? Rapala, pilker, shads, twister,popper, alles schon versucht.:r
Wie du sieht viele probleme und fragen die bis jetzt keine richtig beantworden konnte, wenn jemand einen tipp hatt wie ich die tage zwischen das big-game angeln fullen kann mit von ufer aus zu angeln, und noch was fangen konnte, wurden vielen und auch ich mich sehr daruber freuen, 
Bis bald, gruesse aus Belgien,
PEREZ


----------



## Marlin1 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Lesath game type zum Strandspinnfischen??*

Hallo Perez,

ich habe das Strandangeln in Kenya auch schon an verschiedenen Plätzen probiert.

Meistens leider ohne Erfolg, ausser recht bescheidenen Fischen
beim Naturköderfischen.

Die einzigen Plätze die immer wieder mal einen annehmbaren Fisch vom Ufer brachten, waren der Kilifi Creek und der Mtwapa
Creek. Da gehen verschiedene Jack und Trevally Arten ab und an
auch mal ein Baracuda an die Kunstköder.

Die Einheimischen angeln mit Handleinen von den Klippen in den Hafeneinfahrten von Mombasa und fangen da im relativ tiefen Wasser erstaunlich große Fische.

Aber ich muß zugeben, das habe ich noch nicht gemacht, ich glaube dafür mußt du eine Gemse oder ein Steinbock sein.

Also im großen und ganzen schlechte Erfolgsaussichten ohne Boot an Kenyas Küste.

Gruß
Reinhold

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## GiantKiller (7. März 2009)

*AW: Lesath game type zum Strandspinnfischen??*

mit der lesath shore game wärst du evt besser dran. die wiegt viel weniger bei gleicher länge+wg als die lesath game type.


----------



## Jürgen D. (8. März 2009)

*AW: Lesath game type zum Strandspinnfischen??*

Danke erst mal für die ,wenn auch nicht vielversprechenden,Auskünfte.
Mit dem Gewicht der Shore game das stimmt schon,ich denke aber daß das geringere Gewicht auf Kosten der Robustheit und Power geht.


----------



## GiantKiller (8. März 2009)

*AW: Lesath game type zum Strandspinnfischen??*

Welche Fische erwartest du denn am Strand, dass die Shore Game nicht robust genug ist?


----------



## BILLFISH (8. März 2009)

*AW: Lesath game type zum Strandspinnfischen??*

Hol dir so ne Gamakatsu und alles ist in Butter du wirsts nicht bereuen.
a stimmt alles.



Jürgen D. schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für die ,wenn auch nicht vielversprechenden,Auskünfte.
> Mit dem Gewicht der Shore game das stimmt schon,ich denke aber daß das geringere Gewicht auf Kosten der Robustheit und Power geht.


----------



## Jürgen D. (6. August 2009)

*AW: Lesath game type zum Strandspinnfischen??*

Hallo nochmal
Nächste Woche geht`s nun endlich los.Zwar nicht nach Kenia sondern nach Ko Samui und die Lesath ist startbereit.Ich habe mir die Shore Game mit 120g WG geholt.Sie ist schön leicht und sieht sehr edel aus.Was mich verwundert hat ist Aktion.Sie ist relativ weich und fürs mittlere Popperfischen warscheinlich weniger geeignet.
Ob sie es mit ihrer "nicht endeden Aktion mit der Kraft großer Salzwasserfische" aufnehmen kann ,hoffe ich sehr,möchte es aber bezweifeln.
Was würdet ihr mir für eine Schnurtragkraft empfehlen?


----------



## Tortugaf (6. August 2009)

*AW: Lesath game type zum Strandspinnfischen??*

Hey Jürgen



Ich habe mit Sbirolino u. kleinen Ködern den meisten Spaß gehabt beim Surfcastspinning. Kleine Bucktailjigs, Blinker, Wobbler u. Streamer brachten die meisten Bisse. Die Fische die ich fing waren aber alle nicht schwerer als  3 kg. Für die Grossen musst du wo eine Duftspur setzen damit sie kommen. Die sind sonst schwer zu finden. Habe in Mexiko in der Brandung, an Mündungen u. kleinen Bucht so gefischt.

  G.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------

